
Should Facebook charge for privacy? - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/111698/should-facebook-charge-privacy
======
iamdave
> "We have open APIs that permit applications to export this information.
> However, we don’t allow exporting of content that is created by others
> because it doesn’trespect the decisions users make on Facebook about how to
> sharetheirdata."

Pot, have you met my friend kettle?

